# ODNR and Rep. Sykes Host Fifth Annual Fishing Day for Akron Youth



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Approximately 100 students ages 7-14 from the Akron area participated in the free fifth annual youth fishing day as a result of a partnership between State Rep. Vernon Sykes (Dist. 44) and ODNR.More...

More...


----------

